# A bouncing 14.2lb baby Moots



## chuckice

And done...I'm in love. Just a few quick pix...tomorrow we ride!
Vamoots SL
2007 Campy Record Ultra Torque Compact Carbon
Lightweight Standard Tubular Wheelset
Reynolds Ouzo Pro Lite Fork


----------



## alienator

Nicely done. That's a small frame. What size is it?


----------



## chuckice

alienator said:


> Nicely done. That's a small frame. What size is it?


For a small guy.  Frame is 48.5


----------



## alienator

Wow. That is small.

You'll love the wheels. A friend rides his Lightweights as everyday wheels. If you don't love 'em, you can give 'em to me.


----------



## chuckice

alienator said:


> Wow. That is small.
> 
> You'll love the wheels. A friend rides his Lightweights as everyday wheels. If you don't love 'em, you can give 'em to me.


Yup...I'm 5'7" but a long torso...I've tried so many different frames but this one fits just right.

I can't wait to try them out tomorrow...I've been on them before but never for an extended ride. You can't have them...step away from the carbon and no one gets hurt.

I'm really looking forward to trying the 07 UT Campy...very curious if UT makes an ounce of difference.


----------



## alienator

chuckice said:


> Yup...I'm 5'7" but a long torso...I've tried so many different frames but this one fits just right.
> 
> I can't wait to try them out tomorrow...I've been on them before but never for an extended ride. You can't have them...step away from the carbon and no one gets hurt.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to trying the 07 UT Campy...very curious if UT makes an ounce of difference.


I thought about getting a left UT brifter, but I don't have issues shifting to the big ring in a single throw.....so it'd be kinda pointless. With little time on 'em, like 50 miles, the '07 Record brakes seem alright.

Rest easy, little one, I won't pinch you're wheels. I'm pretty chuffed w/ my Stratus DV's, and should your wheels disappear, that'll be the story I stick with.


----------



## chuckice

alienator said:


> I thought about getting a left UT brifter, but I don't have issues shifting to the big ring in a single throw.....so it'd be kinda pointless. With little time on 'em, like 50 miles, the '07 Record brakes seem alright.
> 
> Rest easy, little one, I won't pinch you're wheels. I'm pretty chuffed w/ my Stratus DV's, and should your wheels disappear, that'll be the story I stick with.


You're now on the wheel watch list.


----------



## wayneanneli

Hey Charles,
Welcome to the brotherhood!! Nice and I love the '07 Record, absolutely beautiful stuff. Post a ride report when you get the chance. I'm off for a ride now - 9.00 here Sunday morning and not a cloud in the sky . 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## chuckice

wayneanneli said:


> Hey Charles,
> Welcome to the brotherhood!! Nice and I love the '07 Record, absolutely beautiful stuff. Post a ride report when you get the chance. I'm off for a ride now - 9.00 here Sunday morning and not a cloud in the sky .
> Cheers, Wayne


Thanks Wayne! Heading out for a ride in a few minutes! Can't wait!


----------



## omniviper

dang. nice stuff. i had to take a peek and i am not disappointed


----------



## chuckice

Wow...one of the best 75mile rides I've had. It's just a fantastic ride...


----------



## alienator

chuckice said:


> Wow...one of the best 75mile rides I've had. It's just a fantastic ride...


I'm guessing that means that you hated the Lightweights. Just PM me to let me know how you want the wheel trade to go down, whether you just want to give me the Lightweights or whether you want me to send you the Wolbers w/ 8spd Shimano 105 hubs off my wife's bike. If I were you, I wouldn't ship those Lightweights next day air. Second day air will be fine.

Man, I gotta say I'm jonesin' to put my Stratus DV's back on the bike. I took 'em off 'cuz all the monsoon debris--thorns, glass, goatheads--put me in flat tire hell: in two weeks, I flatted 9ish times. 4 on the tubies, 5 on the clinchers. It may have been 10 flats. I was so beaten into submission that I lost track. At any rate, it takes a couple o' weeks or so for the cars to clean the crap off the road.


----------



## chuckice

alienator said:


> I'm guessing that means that you hated the Lightweights. Just PM me to let me know how you want the wheel trade to go down, whether you just want to give me the Lightweights or whether you want me to send you the Wolbers w/ 8spd Shimano 105 hubs off my wife's bike. If I were you, I wouldn't ship those Lightweights next day air. Second day air will be fine.
> 
> Man, I gotta say I'm jonesin' to put my Stratus DV's back on the bike. I took 'em off 'cuz all the monsoon debris--thorns, glass, goatheads--put me in flat tire hell: in two weeks, I flatted 9ish times. 4 on the tubies, 5 on the clinchers. It may have been 10 flats. I was so beaten into submission that I lost track. At any rate, it takes a couple o' weeks or so for the cars to clean the crap off the road.


Yeah...they were awful...I'll send them wheels first thing in the AM. Keep an eye out for Jesus and hell freezing over as well. They rode great...not a single complaint. Well maybe one but it just comes with deep rims...the crosswinds were fierce today and at 135lbs + a super light bike I got blown a few times. Deep dish rims can make road pizza if not careful...

Yikes...10 flats? That'll take the spark out of a good ride...what do you ride on without the DV's?


----------



## alienator

chuckice said:


> Yikes...10 flats? That'll take the spark out of a good ride...what do you ride on without the DV's?


....or several good rides. My other set of wheels is a set Ligero made for me: Alex Crostini R3.1/3.2 rims, CX-Ray spokes 24f 2x, 28r 3x, and White Industries H1 hubs. Muy nice wheels. The only time I notice a real difference between the two sets is when there's a nasty headwind and when the pace is up....22, 23 mph or so. In those cases, I notice I can carry a wee bit more speed, but not a lot more.

I'm anxious to give the new Dugast SP's a try when they come out. Supposedly they're going to have über flat resistance. I'm also keeping an eye out on Schwalbe Ultremo tubies. We'll see........


----------



## wayneanneli

chuckice said:


> Wow...one of the best 75mile rides I've had. It's just a fantastic ride...


Hi Charles,
Glad to hear it. I still remember the first time I ever rode my Moots. I had just come back from Montreal, snuck it through customs and all, and went for a short 20 km jaunt. The feeling was incredible. Pure enjoyment. I don't know what I have done or how I would have felt if I had hated the ride.
Cheers, Wayne
ps. don't listen to alien, he's just being unreasonable. just send me that hot crank of yours, ok?


----------



## alienator

wayneanneli said:


> Hi Charles,
> Glad to hear it. I still remember the first time I ever rode my Moots. I had just come back from Montreal, snuck it through customs and all, and went for a short 20 km jaunt. The feeling was incredible. Pure enjoyment. I don't know what I have done or how I would have felt if I had hated the ride.
> Cheers, Wayne
> ps. don't listen to alien, he's just being unreasonable. just send me that hot crank of yours, ok?



Your words hurt. They cut like an Inconel X blade through newborn flesh. They burn like habenero sauce used as a topical anesthetic for burn patients. They weigh heavy on my mind--and soul--as if Roseanne Barr was using my forhead as a seat.

Clearly, living so close to the Arctic Circle has freeze dried your humanity and frozen stiff your heart.


----------



## wayneanneli

alienator said:


> Your words hurt. They cut like an Inconel X blade through newborn flesh. They burn like habenero sauce used as a topical anesthetic for burn patients. They weigh heavy on my mind--and soul--as if Roseanne Barr was using my forhead as a seat.
> 
> Clearly, living so close to the Arctic Circle has freeze dried your humanity and frozen stiff your heart.


Hi alien,  
At least with me just wanting the crank, his Moots will still roll. You take his wheels and poor Charles isn't moving a centimetre. No, living so close to the Arctic Circle has simply made me the realise the importance of subtlety - I figured I would go for those nice black brakes next and still allow him to sit on the Moots and roll.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## alienator

wayneanneli said:


> Hi alien,
> At least with me just wanting the crank, his Moots will still roll. You take his wheels and poor Charles isn't moving a centimetre. No, living so close to the Arctic Circle has simply made me the realise the importance of subtlety - I figured I would go for those nice black brakes next and still allow him to sit on the Moots and roll.
> Cheers, Wayne


Hey, I offered to send him my wife's 10+ year old Wolber wheels. 

Them brakes is nice. I'm glad I put a set on my bike last week.


----------



## wayneanneli

alienator said:


> Hey, I offered to send him my wife's 10+ year old Wolber wheels.
> 
> Them brakes is nice. I'm glad I put a set on my bike last week.


And I have plain Centaur brakes on my Moots  They work great, but definitely do not have the *wow* factor of the Record brakes. Geez, my Moots is only a year old and I'm already lusting after new components...


----------



## chuckice

alienator said:


> ....or several good rides. My other set of wheels is a set Ligero made for me: Alex Crostini R3.1/3.2 rims, CX-Ray spokes 24f 2x, 28r 3x, and White Industries H1 hubs. Muy nice wheels. The only time I notice a real difference between the two sets is when there's a nasty headwind and when the pace is up....22, 23 mph or so. In those cases, I notice I can carry a wee bit more speed, but not a lot more.
> 
> I'm anxious to give the new Dugast SP's a try when they come out. Supposedly they're going to have über flat resistance. I'm also keeping an eye out on Schwalbe Ultremo tubies. We'll see........


I'd like to see the Ligero's...is a pic floating around? All I've seen is your DV's.


----------



## chuckice

wayneanneli said:


> Hi Charles,
> Glad to hear it. I still remember the first time I ever rode my Moots. I had just come back from Montreal, snuck it through customs and all, and went for a short 20 km jaunt. The feeling was incredible. Pure enjoyment. I don't know what I have done or how I would have felt if I had hated the ride.
> Cheers, Wayne
> ps. don't listen to alien, he's just being unreasonable. just send me that hot crank of yours, ok?


The only thing I hated was my legs after the ride. 75 miles and just one other guy with ridiculous head winds the entire day. Neither of us could remember it being that bad this early in the year. Other than my legs...just a great ride between the frame, wheels and cranks. Mootstastic! Wayne...YOU I would send my cranks to long before I'd send my wheels to Alienator.


----------



## stevecaz

The REAL scary part is that your bike is lighter than some actual babies that have been born. There was just a story a week ago about a 14 lb, 13 oz (14.81 lbs) baby born in Connecticut. 

Real Nice.


----------



## chuckice

stevecaz said:


> The REAL scary part is that your bike is lighter than some actual babies that have been born. There was just a story a week ago about a 14 lb, 13 oz (14.81 lbs) baby born in Connecticut.
> 
> Real Nice.


Thanks! It's unbelievably light and that's a big freaking baby!


----------



## tigoat

Very cool bike and the pictures, thanks!


----------



## wayneanneli

chuckice said:


> The only thing I hated was my legs after the ride. 75 miles and just one other guy with ridiculous head winds the entire day. Neither of us could remember it being that bad this early in the year. Other than my legs...just a great ride between the frame, wheels and cranks. Mootstastic! Wayne...YOU I would send my cranks to long before I'd send my wheels to Alienator.


Thanks Charles! Just remember to post them Sweden, not Arizona (aka Alienator  ). BTW, great Cirque du Soleil photos. That 50 mm lens is terrific.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## chuckice

wayneanneli said:


> Thanks Charles! Just remember to post them Sweden, not Arizona (aka Alienator  ). BTW, great Cirque du Soleil photos. That 50 mm lens is terrific.
> Cheers, Wayne


I packed them both up this AM...you guys should both go stand outside and wait by the mailbox for them. Should be arriving annnnnnnnnnnnnny moment...

Thanks Wayne...the Cirque shots were brutal...no flashes allowed so it's all ambient very low light. It was a rare privilege to be able to shoot them front and center! All shots were at iso400 & f2 I believe...I think this one was iso1600 tho since it's complete darkness.
http://snortingbull.smugmug.com/gallery/1834994/1/93426888

But enough about photography...did I mention that I love my Moots?


----------



## chuckice

tigoat said:


> Very cool bike and the pictures, thanks!


Thanks very much...it came out better than I'd hoped. Just needs a Moots fork!


----------



## tigoat

*campy*



chuckice said:


> Thanks very much...it came out better than I'd hoped. Just needs a Moots fork!


Did those 07 Campy Record stuff go together easily? Have you found anything negative about them so far? I am thinking about going Campy with my soon to be a new custom frame...Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice

tigoat said:


> Did those 07 Campy Record stuff go together easily? Have you found anything negative about them so far? I am thinking about going Campy with my soon to be a new custom frame...Thanks!:thumbsup:


Very easy...I've run Shimano DA and Campy 05 Record. The 07 Carbon Compact seems fantastic so far. Only a few hundred miles so not a lot to report yet. It's hard to say since I run Campy on a Colnago that's heavier and handles very different. The Moots is so light...between the Ti frame, wheelset and 07 Campy UT everything is so different and there's so much more power to the cranks. It's very noticeable but that's all such a big diff from my other rig. I greatly prefer Campy to Shimano but that's just me and I'm not trying to get into a Campy/Shimano war.


----------



## tigoat

*nice Moots*

Thanks for reply man! I cannot wait to have my next bike wearing Campy clothing!



chuckice said:


> Very easy...I've run Shimano DA and Campy 05 Record. The 07 Carbon Compact seems fantastic so far. Only a few hundred miles so not a lot to report yet. It's hard to say since I run Campy on a Colnago that's heavier and handles very different. The Moots is so light...between the Ti frame, wheelset and 07 Campy UT everything is so different and there's so much more power to the cranks. It's very noticeable but that's all such a big diff from my other rig. I greatly prefer Campy to Shimano but that's just me and I'm not trying to get into a Campy/Shimano war.


----------



## chuckice

tigoat said:


> Thanks for reply man! I cannot wait to have my next bike wearing Campy clothing!


No problem...when are you getting a Moots?


----------



## tigoat

*moots*

I already got a Moots but it is wearing Shimano's, which is fine for now. I will be building another bike on a different ti frame but cannot reveal anything yet until it's done. Cheers!



chuckice said:


> No problem...when are you getting a Moots?


:thumbsup:


----------



## tigoat

chuckice and alienator,

What enchor plug did you use in that Ouzo Pro's steerer tube? I noticed you guys did not use Reynolds black cap so it must be something else. Thanks!


----------



## alienator

tigoat said:


> chuckice and alienator,
> 
> What enchor plug did you use in that Ouzo Pro's steerer tube? I noticed you guys did not use Reynolds black cap so it must be something else. Thanks!


I'm using an Extralite bung. No issues with it.


----------



## chuckice

alienator said:


> I'm using an Extralite bung. No issues with it.


Same and no issues here.


----------



## tigoat

*great*



alienator said:


> I'm using an Extralite bung. No issues with it.





chuckice said:


> Same and no issues here.


Cool, I will see if I can get a couple of them on order from Italy. Thanks!


----------



## alienator

tigoat said:


> Cool, I will see if I can get a couple of them on order from Italy. Thanks!


Just order 'em from Fairwheel Bikes. They've got 'em.


----------



## tigoat

*cool!*



alienator said:


> Just order 'em from Fairwheel Bikes. They've got 'em.


Glad to hear that, as I was a little hestitant to email my credit card number to Extralite in Europe to buy these parts. Thanks man!


----------



## TiDreaming

chuckice said:


> For a small guy.  Frame is 48.5



OMG your bikes is love/lust at 1st sight. Hard to gets Moots here in Australia...


----------



## chuckice

TiDreaming said:


> OMG your bikes is love/lust at 1st sight. Hard to gets Moots here in Australia...


Heh - thanks! Do you know your sizing? Any chance on a direct order?


----------



## nodaknat

*Sizing?*

First off...GREAT BIKE! Those wheels are off the hook! I did have a question regarding your frame size choice. I also consider myself a long torso/short legger (5'8")-and I ride a 53.5 Compact SL. I always considered it a bit stretched, but never had the opportunity to ride a smaller(52 or 50) size. Out of curiosity-did you try the larger size frames before settling on the 48? I would be interested in your feedback...as you are only an inch shorter than me!!!

Thanks!


----------



## chuckice

nodaknat said:


> First off...GREAT BIKE! Those wheels are off the hook! I did have a question regarding your frame size choice. I also consider myself a long torso/short legger (5'8")-and I ride a 53.5 Compact SL. I always considered it a bit stretched, but never had the opportunity to ride a smaller(52 or 50) size. Out of curiosity-did you try the larger size frames before settling on the 48? I would be interested in your feedback...as you are only an inch shorter than me!!!
> 
> Thanks!


I did not try anything larger in Moots...but 53.5 in a compact seems long for a 5'8" person. Obviously depends on a lot but I'd get measured and ride a few frames.


----------



## TiDreaming

chuckice said:


> For a small guy.  Frame is 48.5



From what you describe of yourself, it seems that we are both almost the same size/dimensions with regards to bike fitting. I manage to track an Aussie distriubutor here but it would seem they are no longer importing the VaMoots SL here..so sad.:cryin: 

However I was wondering if you dont mind listing all your components and their dimensions ie stem length/handlebar width/crank length etc. 

You have given me serious thoughts about getting a Moots sans Lightweight wheels


----------



## chuckice

TiDreaming said:


> From what you describe of yourself, it seems that we are both almost the same size/dimensions with regards to bike fitting. I manage to track an Aussie distriubutor here but it would seem they are no longer importing the VaMoots SL here..so sad.:cryin:
> 
> However I was wondering if you dont mind listing all your components and their dimensions ie stem length/handlebar width/crank length etc.
> 
> You have given me serious thoughts about getting a Moots sans Lightweight wheels


I can do that...I'll dig it out for you later tonite. Why bother without the Lightweights tho?  Just kidding!  Speaking of...Lightweight is supposedly working on a 700g tubular set!  And clinchers! :thumbsup: 

So if you can't go thru your local distributor how will you track one down? Have you tried calling Moots directly?


----------



## chuckice

Here you go...this is the major stuff. That help? Anything major missing
Vamoots SL 48.5
Deda Newton bars 42x31.7
Campy cranks 170
27.2x280mm seatpost
100mm/31.8 stem


----------



## TiDreaming

chuckice said:


> Here you go...this is the major stuff. That help? Anything major missing
> Vamoots SL 48.5
> Deda Newton bars 42x31.7
> Campy cranks 170
> 27.2x280mm seatpost
> 100mm/31.8 stem



Dam we must be same dimenions, only difference Ill be running a 120mm stem( but no set back seat post) thanks for the info.


----------



## chuckice

TiDreaming said:


> Dam we must be same dimenions, only difference Ill be running a 120mm stem( but no set back seat post) thanks for the info.


No problem...hope it helps. Good luck finding one...I'd try calling Moots direct. Can't hurt...


----------



## thedips

damn once again i just had to post in here.. this bike seriusly is prolly on my top list.. its so clean looks amazing.. its almost my size... if you dont mind me asking how much did this project set you back??? im doing the math in my head and this doesnt look cheap at all!!

beeauttifull bike tho seriously !!!!


----------



## chuckice

thedips said:


> damn once again i just had to post in here.. this bike seriusly is prolly on my top list.. its so clean looks amazing.. its almost my size... if you dont mind me asking how much did this project set you back??? im doing the math in my head and this doesnt look cheap at all!!
> 
> beeauttifull bike tho seriously !!!!


Thanks! Still a fantastic ride...I get a charge everytime I ride it. Um, not cheap tho...that's all I'll say. :cryin:


----------



## paint

Chuck, we need to be friends so I can borrow your bike. Looks like it would fit me perfect.


----------



## chuckice

paint said:


> Chuck, we need to be friends so I can borrow your bike. Looks like it would fit me perfect.


Stay back...bacccccccccccccccccccck...


----------



## paint

chuckice said:


> Stay back...bacccccccccccccccccccck...


What? I'm not tryin' to take it apart ... like alienator. To the contrary, I just want to _take it._


:aureola:


----------



## chuckice

paint said:


> What? I'm not tryin' to take it apart ... like alienator. To the contrary, I just want to _take it._
> 
> 
> :aureola:










Stay baccccccccccccccccccccckk.........can't you just







a likeness instead?


----------



## paint

chuckice said:


> Stay baccccccccccccccccccccckk.........can't you just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a likeness instead?


no way! how you think i'm supposed to ride a painting!?


----------



## chuckice

paint said:


> no way! how you think i'm supposed to ride a painting!?


I'm sorry...she's 'unavailable'. :wink5:


----------



## paint

chuckice said:


> I'm sorry...she's 'unavailable'. :wink5:


but she callllls to me. One day she and I will go for a clandestine ride .... She won't be any worse for the wear and you'll never know.


----------



## chuckice

paint said:


> but she callllls to me. One day she and I will go for a clandestine ride .... She won't be any worse for the wear and you'll never know.











How about you swipe the "other ride" instead?


----------



## paint

chuckice said:


> How about you swipe the "other ride" instead?


I appreciate the offer, but ... I am not a big fan of carbon. Ti gets my motor runnin'. :devil: 

Keep her under lock and key, charles. lock and key.


----------



## chuckice

paint said:


> I appreciate the offer, but ... I am not a big fan of carbon. Ti gets my motor runnin'. :devil:
> 
> Keep her under lock and key, charles. lock and key.


Noted...


----------



## biker_boy

Nice looking bike. That moots seatpost has always bothered me (as do the 'bent' thompson and profile).

Are those decals clearcoated?


----------



## chuckice

biker_boy said:


> Nice looking bike. That moots seatpost has always bothered me (as do the 'bent' thompson and profile).
> 
> Are those decals clearcoated?


Thanks...decals are not clearcoated.


----------

